# The target box,commonly used accessories of slingshot in China!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

When you practice shooting at home, it is necessary to guarantee the safety and recovery of steel balls, at that time,the target box is a good choice.Its cheap, and most of Chinese slingshoters have one or two!


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

pretty cool catchbox you have there!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I noticed that your catchbox is under your window. Becareful of accidents.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

mine was in front of a window..after two years of shooting I finally moved it after an overshoot with a PFS that went through the window pane, the storm window and bounced off my car's windshield 8^(. Lot of power transferred to a 3/8 steel ball with TB Gold!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

[quote name="tradspirit" post="428209" timestamp="1400091804"]mine was in front of a window..after two years of shooting I finally moved it after an overshoot with a PFS that went through the window pane, the storm window and bounced off my car's windshield 8^(. Lot of power transferred to a 3/8 steel ball with TB Gold![/quot

Oh yeah!


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

Very Nice Catcher


----------

